# Paph moquettianum



## physiognomy (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought this plant in bloom from Marie Selby Gardens back in March & it is still going strong... I think this might be the last of six or seven flowers on this spike. Not quite fully open yet, but I couldn't help taking a picture while I had my camera out.


----------



## raymond (Oct 25, 2011)

nice flower


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 25, 2011)

You did well; a very nice pic of a cool bloom!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 25, 2011)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful... Absolutely adore this species.. Now to find me one..


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice flower but I'm not sure about the purity of this Paph moquettianum. Show us the plant please. To me it looks like an entergrade between glauco and moque.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice flower but I'm not sure about the purity of this Paph moquettianum. Show us the plant please. To me it looks like an entergrade between glauco and moque.



interesting dorsal.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 25, 2011)

Dfinitely pretty and desirable.


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning picture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely, and nice photo, also.


----------



## physiognomy (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their comments! 



SlipperKing said:


> Nice flower but I'm not sure about the purity of this Paph moquettianum. Show us the plant please. To me it looks like an entergrade between glauco and moque.





NYEric said:


> interesting dorsal.



Care to expand on your thoughts, guys? I'm always interested to learn... It was just about dark by the time I got home tonight, but here's a couple of quick shots of the plant.


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2011)

The dorsal spots on this flower converge into thin stripes somewhat. The most typee of this species will not have converged spots. But I don't think the taxonomic description of moquetianum excludes the degree of striping on the dorsal like yours.

Glaucophyllum has stripes originating from a dark field at the base of the dorsal sepal, but no spots on the dorsal.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't see why it can't be a moquet. We (as orchid growers, or the human race, collectively) do not really know about the extent of genetic variability in other species. Just because moquets with solid yellow dorsals and prominent spots are more commonly available, that doesn't exclude this one from being a pure species. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## physiognomy (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info and interesting discussion... I must admit that I didn't look closely at this plant until my interest in Paph's was rekindled recently. I'll try to take another picture once I'm sure the flower has completely opened.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2011)

Many years ago I got two plants from Terry Root, Orchid zone labelled "Paph victoria reginae" with leaves as yours. At the time it was well know of the latifolium varity of victoria reginae or chamberlainium, which ever you prefer. Totally different leaf structure between the latifolium varity and these plants from OZ! I thought I really had something, that chamber and victoria were really seperate species and not the same. The OZ plants flowered and looked exactly like your flower. Very different then any of the known Cochlopedtalums at the time.
*The kicker* Norito tells me Terry crossed glauco with moquet and that's what I had. Why he put victoria reginae on the tags I'll never know. Very miss leading.
*PS* I have one in very low spike. Hopefully I'll be able to post it by Christmas!


----------



## Souliei (Oct 26, 2011)

beautiful !!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2011)

The plants look similar, but the dorsal is one of the things that you use to tell each of this group apart.


----------



## physiognomy (Oct 31, 2011)

I wanted to add an updated picture...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful, Peter.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 1, 2011)

Are you growing indoors or outside/ greenhouse?


----------



## physiognomy (Nov 1, 2011)

Rick, I grow my plants inside using natural light from large SW facing windows. You can see the white vertical blinds in my picture above (post #11) looking out onto our balcony.


----------

